# Regis College P/T Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Officer - Part Time (84563)*
Regis College 
in Weston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 11/11/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety







DIVERSITY







MILITARY








*Summary*

A police officer is required to efficiently perform their duties in conformance with the rules, regulations, policies and procedures of the Regis College Police Department. Entry level police officers shall generally be assigned as uniformed patrol officers. Police officers may also be required to carry out any other duties as may be assigned or required. This position is under the direct command of the Sergeant or Officer-in-Charge and is for approximately 24 hours per week.
General police duties shall consist of, but are not limited to, a number of activities to insure the stability and safety of the college community. A police officer is expected to perform essential tasks as identified below:

Reduce the opportunities for the commission of crime and/or unsafe conditions through preventative patrol and other measures.
Aid individuals who are in danger of physical harm.
Aid individuals who are in need of emergency medical care.
Facilitate the movement of vehicle and pedestrian traffic.
Monitor and enforce parking regulations.
Identify problems that are potential threats to public safety.
Create and maintain a feeling of safety and security in the community.
Promote and preserve peace.
Identify criminal offenders and criminal activity and, where appropriate, apprehend offenders and participate in court proceedings.
Maintain property and building access control.
Provide other services on an emergency basis.
*Functions*

The essential functions of a police officer are extremely wide and varied, but include the following broad areas of responsibility:
General

Exercise authority consistent with the obligations in the oath of office and law enforcement code of ethics. Remain accountable to officers of higher rank and promptly obey legitimate orders.
Coordinate efforts with other members of the department so that an atmosphere of teamwork and common purpose prevails allowing maximum achievement of police objectives.
Communicate to supervisors and to fellow officers all information obtained which is pertinent to the achievement of police objectives.
Prior to duty, ensure uniforms, weapons, and equipment are clean, properly maintained, and in compliance with departmental standards. Report damage or loss of equipment assigned to the officer immediately as prescribed.
Respond punctually to all assignments.
Patrol assigned area, on foot or by vehicle, and perform proactive crime prevention activities.
Assist people who request assistance or information.
Take police enforcement action, including custodial arrest when appropriate, in cases of violations of state laws or other controlling statutes within the jurisdictional boundaries of the Regis College Police Department. Confer with appropriate university personnel, court prosecutors, and participate in judicial proceedings.
Ensure that assigned police vehicles are well maintained mechanically and kept clean both inside and out.
Keep radio equipment in operation at all times and be thoroughly familiar with departmental policy and procedures concerning use of the radios.
Report hazards and any other conditions that endanger public safety.
Check athletic fields, walkways and grounds on campus.
Respond to any public emergency.
Preserve the peace at public gatherings, disputes and disturbances.
Respond to situations brought to the officer's attention while in the course of patrol or when assigned.
Render first aid, when qualified, to persons who are ill or injured. Assist persons needing police services.
Administrative

Review activity logs/reports concerning events that have taken place since his/her last tour of duty.
Serve or deliver warrants, summonses, subpoenas and other official papers promptly and accurately when so directed by a supervising officer.
Complete detailed reports regarding the investigation of all crimes, violations, and other incidents requiring police attention as assigned or required.
Record activities during the officer's tour of duty in the manner consistent with existing policy and procedure.
Investigative

Conduct thorough investigations of all offenses and incidents within the area of assignment and scope of activity. Collect evidence and record data which will aid in the identification, apprehension and prosecution of offenders, as well as the recovery of property.
Properly mark, preserve, and secure all evidence and property coming into police custody.
Conduct interviews and interrogations as appropriate to the investigation.
Prepare affidavits, warrants and court complaints as required or appropriate.
Preserve crimes scenes.
*Additional Information
Requirements*

Associate degree in criminal justice or related field from an accredited university or college or a bachelor's degree in any field from an accredited university or college (New hires must provide copies of diploma and transcripts.).
Must be able to obtain Special State Police Officer certification as required under MA General Law Chpt 22C section 63.
Working knowledge of modern police science techniques, methods and procedures and the ability to carry out same. Knowledge of federal and state laws and court decisions relative to police officer enforcement abilities and restraints. Ability to analyze situations quickly and objectively to determine the proper course of action to be taken. Ability to utilize self-defense techniques and equipment, restraining devices and firearms. Ability to operate a motor vehicle under routine and emergency situations.
Ability to uphold the University's commitment to inclusive excellence in a diverse educational community.
The ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with students, faculty and staff, fellow employees, the general public, and other law enforcement agencies. Knowledge of the campus geography and demographics. Ability to utilize computer equipment and sufficient keyboard skills to be proficient in report writing.
The ability to project confidence, self-assurance and certainty to the public. Ability to project a neat, professional appearance to the public. Ability to communicate clearly, both verbally and in writing. Emotional stability and the ability to cope with stressful situations and confront hostile persons.
Physical capabilities sufficient to engage in confrontational physical arrest situations under a variety of circumstances. Physical capabilities to subdue attacking persons as well as the physical capabilities to chase, apprehend and restrain individuals consistent with the enforcement of the law and apprehension of criminals. Physical capabilities sufficient to engage in activities that require greater than average strength, cardiovascular fitness and range of motion.
*Working Conditions/Physical Demands*

Normal office environment, but may be subject to extremes in temperature, noise, odors, etc. While performing the duties of this job, the employee is frequently exposed to outside weather conditions.
May require strenuous periods of physical activity: climbing, bending, standing, and lifting.
May spend extended periods at terminal, on telephone, or operating other office machines requiring eye-hand coordination and finger dexterity.
While performing the duties of this job, the employee is regularly required to talk or hear. The employee is frequently required to stand, walk and sit. The employee is occasionally required to use hands to finger, handle, or feel; reach with hands and arms and climb or balance.
*Protecting the Regis Community*
At Regis the safety of our campus community is our highest priority. We invite all applicants to review our health and safety protocols at our COVID-19 Updates page. The most powerful measure we can take is vaccination, and all campus community members must be fully vaccinated against COVID-19, with the exception of certain medical and religious exemptions. New employees without an approved medical or religious exemption are required to have their first vaccine dose by their date of hire. And all new employees will join the campus community in using the CoVerified app to upload vaccine information, report symptoms, and schedule regular campus COVID tests. We're in this together!
_The above statements are intended to describe the general nature and level of work being performed by people assigned to do this job. The above is not intended to be an exhaustive list of all responsibilities and duties required.
External and internal applicants, as well as position incumbents who become disabled as defined under the Americans With Disabilities Act, must be able to perform the essential job functions (as listed) either unaided or with the assistance of a reasonable accommodation to be determined by management on a case-by-case basis._
*In employment, as in education, Regis College is committed to equal opportunity and affirmative action. Regis does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, age, religion, creed, sex, gender identity or expression, sexual orientation, ethnic or national origin, ancestry, citizenship, marital or parental status, physical or mental disability, genetic information, pregnancy, veteran's status, membership in uniformed services or any other protected status.*
In employment, as in education, Regis College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer.


----------

